# Open Office - com::sun::star::registry::InvalidRegistryException



## estrabd (Nov 18, 2009)

"LD_LIBRARY_PATH" is not set up properly in "/usr/local/openoffice.org-3.1.1/openoffice.org3/program/soffice" for a non-privileged user (i.e., it works for root).

So I am able to start up the actual binary with the following command (setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH local to the command).  I have not modified the start up script or exported these paths to LD_LIBRARY_PATH.


```
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/openoffice.org-3.1.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/program:/usr/local/openoffice.org-3.1.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/ure-link/lib /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.1.1/openoffice.org3/program/soffice.bin
```

SO far, so good...


----------

